# Abnormal intestinal permeability in subgroups of IBS-Diarrhea



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

American Journal of Gastroenterology, 2006 JunSimon P Dunlop, John Hebden, Eugene Campbell, Jorgen Naesdal, Lars Olbe, Alan C Perkins, Robin C SpillerOBJECTIVES: Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) is a heterogeneous condition and defined according to symptoms. *Low-grade inflammation has been associated with IBS, particularly that following infection, but whether altered intestinal permeability profiles relate to irritable bowel subtype or onset is uncertain. * Our aim was to compare small and large intestinal permeability in various subtypes of IBS to healthy controls. METHODS: Intestinal permeability was measured using 1.8 MBq of (51)Cr-EDTA and collecting urine over 24 h; Study 1: patients with diarrhea-predominant postinfectious IBS (N = 15), constipation-predominant IBS (N = 15), and healthy controls (N = 15); Study 2: two groups of diarrhea-predominant IBS (D-IBS), one with a history of onset after acute gastroenteritis (postinfectious) (N = 15) and the other without such a history (nonpostinfectious) (N = 15) both compared with healthy controls (N = 12). RESULTS: Permeability expressed as percentage of total dose excreted in urine (median [inter-quartile range]). Study 1: Proximal small intestinal permeability was increased in postinfectious IBS (0.19 [0.12-0.23]) in contrast to constipated IBS (0.085 [0.043-0.13]) and controls (0.07 [0.035-0.19]) (p= 0.02). IBS patients with eczema, asthma, or hayfever had increased proximal small intestinal permeability compared with IBS patients without atopy (p= 0.02). Study 2: Small intestinal permeability was greater in nonpostinfectious diarrhea-predominant IBS (0.84 [0.69-1.49]) compared with postinfectious IBS (0.43 [0.29-0.63], p= 0.028) or controls (0.27 [0.2-0.39]), p= 0.001). *CONCLUSIONS: Small intestinal permeability is frequently abnormal in diarrhea-predominant IBS.Those without a history of infectious onset appear to have a more severe defect. * http://lib.bioinfo.pl/pmid:16771951


----------

